# Sapphire HD 7790 Dual-X 1 GB



## W1zzard (Mar 19, 2013)

Sapphire's new Radeon HD 7790 Dual-X improves on the reference design with a dual-fan cooler and large overclock out of the box. The highlight of our review is certainly the large overclocking potential of the card.

*Show full review*


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 22, 2013)

Great review W1zz, this card isn't as fast as I was hoping  But still a good little card with lots of OC.

I absolutely hate the 6pin connector location it's horrible for any case type, this will look horrible in a horizontal layout as the cord will be coming in from the top down, and in a vertical case it makes it stick out more, looks bad with a window.

I thick the best location is here, it's low profile doesn't stick out and can be hidden very well and no this doesn't block Sata ports.










EDIT: I don't know if I missed it(I read every page, but quickly), but can you add card lengths with Cooler attached on your reviews I think this could be helpful in smaller cases.

Looks very close to my 4850


----------



## sergionography (Mar 22, 2013)

thats amazing efficiency and without crippling compute XD (hear that nvidia?)
also interesting that this 896 part clocked around 1ghz with 128bit is exactly half as powerful as tahiti which goes in line with the 1792core/256bit part for 8870 that should match tahiti in performance if the chip is configured the same way as bonaire
and while taking a look at the performance summery it becomes apparent that tahiti is the least efficient gaming chip in the lineup due to its compute goodies on board, so good to see amd figured it out and hopefully more higher end chips come out asap


----------



## Nordic (Mar 22, 2013)

sergionography said:


> thats amazing efficiency and without crippling compute XD (hear that nvidia?)
> also interesting that this 896 part clocked around 1ghz with 128bit is exactly half as powerful as tahiti which goes in line with the 1792core/256bit part for 8870 that should match tahiti in performance if the chip is configured the same way as bonaire
> and while taking a look at the performance summery it becomes apparent that tahiti is the least efficient gaming chip in the lineup due to its compute goodies on board, so good to see amd figured it out and hopefully more higher end chips come out asap



This actually makes me excited about the 8000 series.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 22, 2013)

I like how it is about as powerful as a 6870 but consumes 60% less power.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 22, 2013)

Not 60% less but 60% of... Witch is great. This card peak at about 5-7W above the HD7770


----------



## The Quim Reaper (Mar 22, 2013)

If this really is the basis of the next Xbox's GPU, then Sony will be pissing themselves laughing.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing too exciting, hey ho.


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 22, 2013)

The Quim Reaper said:


> If this really is the basis of the next Xbox's GPU, then Sony will be pissing themselves laughing.



fanboy much?

We don't know exactly how the xbox gpu works. We only have guesses right now.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Mar 22, 2013)

Haha for some reason I thought this was a FS thread at first glance. I was like "damn Wiz did Merkel take all your bank too?"


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 22, 2013)

The Quim Reaper said:


> If this really is the basis of the next Xbox's GPU, then Sony will be pissing themselves laughing.



another meaningless post


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2013)

The Quim Reaper said:


> If this really is the basis of the next Xbox's GPU, then Sony will be pissing themselves laughing.



well if u go by teraflops, 7790 comes in at 1.79 teraflops and the PS4 comes in at 1.84, seems like pretty similar numbers to me.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 22, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> well if u go by teraflops, 7790 comes in at 1.79 teraflops and the PS4 comes in at 1.84, seems like pretty similar numbers to me.



And a 7850 only gets 1.76 TFLOPS 

can't base things off one stat


----------



## Xzibit (Mar 22, 2013)

Not to mention the PS4 will probably be clocked lower to reduce noise and heat.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Mar 22, 2013)

Delta6326 said:


> can't base things off one stat



i wasn't  i was just replying to his one off statement with a single stat. I'm also not that stupid


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 22, 2013)

snip


----------



## matagyula (Mar 24, 2013)

*ARMA III bench possibly?*

Hi!
Thanks for the very detailed review. I am currently a happy-ish owner of a Sapphire HD6870 and am thinking about replacing it with the 7790 possibly. The 6870 gets rather loud and very hot nowadays, while consuming lots of powarrr, so the 7790 would be a good switch in this regards, while staying at basically the same performance levels (or getting more FPS in battlefield 3, which is always welcome ).

One thing I wanted to ask - would it be possible to do some benchmarks in ARMA III ? I am aware of the fact that it is still very much in alpha state, but it's been the main thing keeping me occupied lately, and I am curious about the performance difference between the 6870 and the 7790.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 24, 2013)

have you ever thought of cleaning your case and fans out?



matagyula said:


> Hi!
> Thanks for the very detailed review. I am currently a happy-ish owner of a Sapphire HD6870 and am thinking about replacing it with the 7790 possibly. The 6870 gets rather loud and very hot nowadays, while consuming lots of powarrr, so the 7790 would be a good switch in this regards, while staying at basically the same performance levels (or getting more FPS in battlefield 3, which is always welcome ).
> 
> One thing I wanted to ask - would it be possible to do some benchmarks in ARMA III ? I am aware of the fact that it is still very much in alpha state, but it's been the main thing keeping me occupied lately, and I am curious about the performance difference between the 6870 and the 7790.


----------



## matagyula (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry, I should've been more specific in my first post. Just a few weeks ago I bought a new PC case (Fractal Design R4) and a CPU Cooler (Noctua NH-D14) - this turned my PC to a very quiet and cool desktop overall, and also made it obvious how loud the GPU is when under load. The card is very loud in general and peaks at 74°C while the overclocked i5 2500K (@4,3GHz) maxes out at  ~70°C without sounding like a vacuum cleaner.

So this is one of the reasons I am looking for a replacement GPU, the other one being the need for a faster card.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 25, 2013)

matagyula said:


> Sorry, I should've been more specific in my first post. Just a few weeks ago I bought a new PC case (Fractal Design R4) and a CPU Cooler (Noctua NH-D14) - this turned my PC to a very quiet and cool desktop overall, and also made it obvious how loud the GPU is when under load. The card is very loud in general and peaks at 74°C while the overclocked i5 2500K (@4,3GHz) maxes out at  ~70°C without sounding like a vacuum cleaner.
> 
> So this is one of the reasons I am looking for a replacement GPU, the other one being the need for a faster card.




no matter what card you get it will heat up, get an aftermarket cooler for it


----------

